# [COREL DRAW] Standardschriftart



## josDesign (26. September 2003)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand wie ich die blöde Avant..... Standardschriftart wegbekomme beim Draw 8 und Draw 10
Da in meiner Firma nämlich eine Standardschriftart namen Swiss... ist, wär das eine nette kleine Erleichterung für mich..

bitte danke


----------



## KarlC (27. September 2003)

Such doch mal nach Dateien mit der Endung .cdt - dies sind die Vorlagedateien. Dann neu speichern und pronto.


----------

